# Nosler Partition vs. Nosler Ballistic Tip...



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I've always shot nosler partition and have been happy. A buddy of mine has started shooting the nosler ballistic tip and has done fine in South Dakota on whitetail with them and is really happy with their performance.

I'm sort of hesitant to try something new. Any thoughts on how ballistic tips work on elk sized game?

.300Wthby 180gr.

Thanks


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

Nosler is very specific about what bullet to use on what game. If you go after elk sized game with a ballistic tipped bullet I'm afraid that you'll be very dissappointed, it just won't get the job done. However I use the ballistic tip on whitetails a 95gr. in a 6mm and have had exellent resuts.
Good hunting


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It is my understanding that the ballistic tip is very similar to a hollow point, tho the ballistic coeficient is better. I think that you could run into penetration problems, because of the "explosive" nature of this projectile. Personally I would use something that allowed me to anchor or "break" the animal down (fail safe, nosler partition, etc.). They can find nasty places real fast. Good luck, be safe and have a great trip.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

My brother in law took an elk with his .300 Win and a 180 gr. Ballistic tip but it sure wouldn't be my first choice. The ballistic tip is at its best on thin skinned smaller frame animals such as antelope and deer and IMHO not even the best for deer unless shots are taken at only very good angles. These bullets can be lightning on deer though when they are placed where they are supposed to go. In .25 caliber on up to .338 and now even .375, they are considered big game bullets with heavier jackets with less taper than the smaller calibers and are meant for deer and such, but if you have had good luck with the Partition, there is no reason to switch. That is unless you like to tinker and handload etc. but really the Partition is about as good an all around bullet as you will ever find. It opens fast, yet the partition holds it together for excellent penetration through heavy bone, muscle etc. If you want a nice long range load for deer with your Weatherby, the Ballistic tip would fit the bill nicely, but because of the velocity you generate, it might not be ideal for close range deer. You may end up with blood shot meat etc if bullet placement isn't exact. I would stick with the Partitions for most of my hunting but I like to tinker and play with reloads. I use Partitions exclusively in my .270 but I have played with hot loads and ballistic tips a few times just to see what I can come up with. Good Shootin'


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks for all the info.

I'm going to S. Africa in 4 weeks and the reason I mentioned eld sized game is that a Kudu is roughly elk sized.

I guess I'll stick with the old faithfull Nosler Partition for this trip.

For South Dakota whitetail this fall I may have to try the Nosler Ballistic tips.

From the responses, I gather the ballistic tip is better for long range shooting 3-400yds on game up to whitetail size animals?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

From all the reading I've done on, you are correct. The polymer tip protects the bullet from deformation, streamlines it, and increase the ballistic coeficient. The B.C. is a number that they came up with that entails length to weight to sectional density. 
OSLT (or something like that)


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks.

It's all greek to me.

As long as the animal drops I'm happy.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

If you shooting at long ranges with that .300Wthby, you can get away with Ballistic Tips. But if your shooting close in, you'll probably blow the bullet up. Best stick with the Partition for close in work. This is from Nosler's site.


1. The Ballistic Tip® Hunting bullet's polycarbonate tip resists deformation in the magazine and initiates expansion upon impact. 

2. Fully tapered jacket and special lead alloy core allows controlled expansion and optimum weight retention at all practical velocity levels.

3. Heavy jacket base acts as a platform for large diameter mushroom.

4. Ballistically engineered Solid Base® boat tail configuration combines with the streamlined polycarbonate tip for extreme long range performance.

"For long range deer and antelope work, the Ballistic Tip has become THE BULLET."


----------

